# Seachem Flourish Iron dosing



## KORHC (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a 3 gallon planted tank. From my understanding, a lot of people did daily dosing with the flourish iron. My question is, how many drops a day do i put into the tank each day?


----------



## KORHC (Jan 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

What plants are you keeping in this tank? Are any showing iron deficiencies?
Swords are real iron hogs, and there are some plants that achieve a better red/pink hue with iron (and usually high light). But not all plants _need _iron.

Also there is no need to "bump" a thread that's not even half way down a forum section page from lack of activity yet.


----------



## KORHC (Jan 24, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> What plants are you keeping in this tank? Are any showing iron deficiencies?
> Swords are real iron hogs, and there are some plants that achieve a better red/pink hue with iron (and usually high light). But not all plants _need _iron.
> 
> Also there is no need to "bump" a thread that's not even half way down a forum section page from lack of activity yet.


The plant that needs the iron supplement are my red root floaters. Even with the flourish comp, it's still staying a slight pink or greenish color. But i don't want to do an overdose.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah I've not had exsperince with that plant but I've been told by others that the Seachem ferts are watered down and to dose 3x as much as reccomend amount to get closer to a proper dose quantities. I've also read that intense light is the other half of getting them red. Are you a member at the plantedtank.net forum? There are a lot of knowledgable planted tank enthusiasts there I'm sure someone could help in the plants or ferts and water params sub forums.


----------

